# Reloading Books



## denglish

Could anyone recommend some good reloading books for someone completely new to reloading. I am considering getting into it, so first I would like to read what I can.


----------



## Wandering Man

I bought the Speers #13 manual (just weeks before they came out with #14), and Lyman's revision #48. Both have useful information. Speers' charts seem to be specific only to bullets manufactured by Speers, so I mostly use Lyman.

There are other (better?) manual's out there, as well, and I am sure Baldy, 2400, and others can direct you (us) to them.

You might also check out the sticky's 2400 posted in this section.

WM


----------



## TOF

I like the LEE manual. It's load charts are for a broad spectrum of bullets, not a single brand. You can either download or order for free load charts/books from most of the powder manufacturers.

:smt1099


----------



## Charlie

TOF said:


> I like the LEE manual. It's load charts are for a broad spectrum of bullets, not a single brand. You can either download or order for free load charts/books from most of the powder manufacturers.
> 
> :smt1099


+1 on the Lee. It doesn't tend to be brand specific like the ones put out by bullet manufacturers. Local gun shops usually have charts/inserts/etc. for free (like the catalogs) from the powder/bullet manufacturers.


----------



## 2400

:smt033


----------



## Baldy

Lee, Laymans, and ABC's of loading. are all good and there's many more. Good luck loading and hollar if you need any help.


----------



## mactex

Baldy said:


> Lee, Laymans, and ABC's of loading. are all good and there's many more. Good luck loading and hollar if you need any help.


I'll second these three as my favorites.


----------



## denglish

Thanks for all your help. I think I will start with Lee's and ABC's.


----------



## Bob Wright

Don't overlook the free information from the powder companies, such as Alliant, Hodgdons, and IMR. These usually are found at your dealers with other catalogs and literature.

Also, there are periodicals dedicated to reloading, and most gun magazines have reloading columns.

You can't have too much information.

Bob Wright


----------



## neophyte

*Books*

denglish:

1. ABC of Reloading {number 1}
2. Lyman 48th Edition Reloading Handbook
3. Nosler Reloading Guide fifth edition
4. Speer bullets Reloading Manual #14
5. Norma "Reloading Manual" Reloading Book
6. Lyman Cast Bullet Handbook

Resources these @Midway
check you library's: ask them to check the state system and order it for you from another system. Most do.

Reading the "ABC's of Reloading was/is the best; given he wasn't overtly
trying to sell you something.

Good Luck and Good Reading


----------



## Bob Wright

Incidentally, update your library from time to time. Powder companies often times revise their powders for one reason or another. And, Unique, which has been around a long time, started out as Hercules product, is now an Alliant product. Formulations change over the years.

Bob Wright


----------



## Atroxus

neophyte said:


> denglish:
> 
> 1. ABC of Reloading {number 1}
> 2. Lyman 48th Edition Reloading Handbook
> 3. Nosler Reloading Guide fifth edition
> 4. Speer bullets Reloading Manual #14
> 5. Norma "Reloading Manual" Reloading Book
> 6. Lyman Cast Bullet Handbook
> 
> Resources these @Midway
> check you library's: ask them to check the state system and order it for you from another system. Most do.
> 
> Reading the "ABC's of Reloading was/is the best; given he wasn't overtly
> trying to sell you something.
> 
> Good Luck and Good Reading


Seeing as this post is over a year old, does anyone know off the top of their head if there are new editions of any of these books that would be preferable to the ones listed?


----------



## Wandering Man

Atroxus said:


> Seeing as this post is over a year old, does anyone know off the top of their head if there are new editions of any of these books that would be preferable to the ones listed?


Most of the books are published by bullet manufacturers and are pretty specific to their brand of bullets.

Lyman has just published the 49th edition of its book, and a couple of the others may have newer editions, but for the most part, those are the classics and you need to keep them updated.

Interestingly, the Lyman Casting book hasn't been updated in decades, and it is still about the only comprehensive manual on casting your own that is out there.

You can sometimes get info from the gun forums around, but some of those are skittish about letting people post actual formulas for ammo, because of liability issues.

One forum that can be a good source of recipes is the Handload Forum:

http://forums.handloads.com/default.asp

WM


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Bob Wright said:


> You can't have too much information.
> 
> Bob Wright


That is the most true statement one can hear especially when learning about reloading.


----------



## gemmemk1

I just wanted to say thank you for all the info. You people are very helpfull to me as I just retired and am going to reload for all my hand guns other than the .22s. I will just keep reading and learning.


----------

